# Residential stairs handrail



## ELLEN09US (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 5 steps outdoor in a single family house.
I have a low wall on the sides of the stairs. Do I still need handrail?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 1, 2016)

Handrail required on one side; guard is not required.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

New construction? Yes....If it is an "old" building, maybe not....


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 5, 2016)

I see four risers, three treads-nothing there is "five steps" as stated by the original poster-perhaps the picture is not accurate.  If new construction, a handrail on one side is required. A guardrail may be required on top of the decorative thing that has a flower pot on it if there is more than 30 inches to grade from the patio or the top tread.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2016)

I


FLSTF01 said:


> I see four risers, three treads-nothing there is "five steps" as stated by the original poster-perhaps the picture is not accurate.  If new construction, a handrail on one side is required. A guardrail may be required on top of the decorative thing that has a flower pot on it if there is more than 30 inches to grade from the patio or the top tread.


I agree; But code requires  handrails at four or more risers, not steps.


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

They are including grade as the 5th step....


----------

